# For Pete's sake



## cmireles

What is the phrase in Spanish that better translates _For Pete's sake_.

Here is the phrase in context:

We rode cars without airbags or seatbealts. We didn't drink bottled water.  We drank out of the garden hose for *Pete's sake*, and somehow we survived!

I do not want to use the phrase _Por el amor de Dios_.  Is there any other phrase in Spanish that I can use?

Thank you in advance you all.


----------



## Tape2Tape

_Este texto está dedicado a las personas que nacieron entre 1960 y 1980 (algunos, incluso antes)._

_La verdad es que no se como hemos podido sobrevivir... sobrevivir a nuestra infancia. Aunque no todo tiempo pasado fue mejor ¿eh?._

_Porque fuimos la generación de la "espera"; nos pasamos nuestra infancia y juventud esperando._

_Bebíamos agua directamente del grifo, sin embotellar y algunos incluso chupaban el grifo. Íbamos a cazar lagartijas y pájaros con la "escopeta de perdigones", antes de ser mayores de edad y sin adultos,* ¡¡DIOS MÍO!!*_

Dios mio it is then..


----------



## cmireles

Tape2tape,
Perdon, ya me di cuenta que si contestaste la pregunta pero estoy buscando una frase que no tenga la palabra Dios.  Sabes de alguna?
Gracias otra vez.


----------



## pedro_a

Just shows, you can't beat the original! How on earth did you find it?

Peter (Pete)


----------



## Alundra

cmireles said:
			
		

> Tape2tape,
> Perdon, ya me di cuenta que si contestaste la pregunta pero estoy buscando una frase que no tenga la palabra Dios. Sabes de alguna?
> Gracias otra vez.


 
¡Qué horror!
¡Qué barbaridad!
¡Madre mía!
¡Madre del amor hermoso!


Sigo pensando...

Alundra.


----------



## Tape2Tape

_For Pete's sake = for St. Peter's sake_ y supongo que es un poco como se emplea _jolin/jobar_ en lugar de _joder_.. o _mecachis_ o _me cachis en la mar_ por _me cago en la mar_... aunque _for Pete's sake_ suena menos cursi que estos y un poco más fuerte. 

Es cierto que todos los sinonimos de for Pete's sake - _for heaven's sake, for goodness sake, for crying out loud _etc. - suelen traducirse por por (el amor de) Dios.

¿Yque tal _madre mía ?_
http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php?t-122335.html


----------



## danielfranco

"Por el amor del cielo...", nos decían.
Saludos.


----------



## cmireles

Gracias a todos!  Voy a usar *por el amor del cielo*.


----------



## Reboot

cmireles said:


> Gracias a todos!  Voy a usar *por el amor del cielo*.



Eso queda demasiado _latin_. Esa traducción, ¿para dónde fue? Porque si es para España queda horrible. Yo me hubiera decantado por un *¡Dios mío!*, puesto que además el libro trata de romper con las gilipolleces progres que abundan hoy en día, un ¡Dios mío! rompe tangecialmente con ellas.

Yo hubiera usado *¡Dios mío!*.


----------



## bob bob

How do you say "for Pete's sake" in Spanish?


----------



## alexacohen

Where?

In Southern Spain it would be !Por los clavos de Cristo!


----------



## aztlaniano

"Por amor de Dios", also.


----------



## inib

Por *el* amor de diós.  We are more "religious", yes, in inverted commas, and a lot more blasphemous. I haven't heard a milder version than that, though there are stronger ones


----------



## tecnick

Aunque generalmente se traduzca "Por el amor de Dios", si Pete's se refiere a St Peter = San Pedro, no podría ser también:  "Por San Pedro!"    ?


----------



## stretch

tecnick said:


> Aunque generalmente se traduce "Por el amor de Dios", si Pete's se refiere a St Peter = San Pedro, no podría ser también: "Por San Pedro!"  ?


 
¿Es esto lo que querías decir, tecnick?


----------



## fenixpollo

Literalmente, "For Pete's sake!" se podría traducir como *¡Por el bien de (San) Pedro!*  No sé si la sugerencia de tecnick es tan común como la expresión "for Pete's sake" lo es en inglés... pero se escucha bastante en este país. Su expresión hermana, *For the love of Mike! *(_¡Por el amor de (San) Miguel!_), no es tan común, pero tiene el mismo matiz y aplicación.


----------



## maremagnum

Mi abuela decía también: "¡Señor Dios de los Ejércitos!". Aquello me dejaba clavada en la silla


----------



## Mirlo

> How do you say "for Pete's sake" in Spanish?


Estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que 
Lo mas parecido es:
_"Por el amor de Dios" o _
_"Por el amor del cielo"_
Dado que la expresión significa que estás sorprendido o irritado, contrariado por algo.


> I am annoyed or surprised by this for goodness' sake


----------



## JKL2008

Yo diría que un simple* ¡Por favor!* puede servir (no confundir con please... depende del tono, que se indica con ¡! en este caso).
La expresión *¡hombre!* muy usada como "muletilla" por mucha gente cuando habla en forma coloquial. (incluso muchas mujeres)
Sólo para España: *¡coño!*

No me vengas con tonterías, ¡por favor!
No me vengas con tonterías, ¡hombre!
No me vengas con tonterías, ¡coño!
Y también se me ocurren ¡por caridad! ¡por tu madre!


----------



## tecnick

OK, muchas gracias a todos.

"Por San Pedro" no es una expresión común en España, pero lo sugerí porque como comenta Maremagnum tampoco sería extraño oir una expresión semejante (referida a Santos o a Vírgenes) a la gente mayor o religiosa.

For future English users of this thread: Just let you know that "¡coño!" is a swearword. Be careful where you use it..


----------



## Pleyades29

Antiguamente se usaba el juramento "Por las llaves de San Pedro". Lo he leído en varios libros de época.


----------



## Neo1961

Sí, efectivamente, la expresión "_por el amor de san Pedro_" fue utilizada por el artista italiano Miguel Ángel cuando imploró al Vaticano que le pagara a sus ayudantes tres meses de salario que les adeudaban.


----------



## Biker Boy de la 600

cmireles said:


> What is the phrase in Spanish that better translates _For Pete's sake_.
> 
> Here is the phrase in context:
> 
> We rode cars without airbags or seatbealts. We didn't drink bottled water.  We drank out of the garden hose for *Pete's sake*, and somehow we survived!
> 
> I do not want to use the phrase _Por el amor de Dios_.  Is there any other phrase in Spanish that I can use?
> 
> Thank you in advance you all.



use this..  Gracias al cielo, Por Fortuna..


----------



## aztlaniano

Welcome, Biker Boy! 


Biker Boy de la 600 said:


> use this..  Gracias al cielo, Por Fortuna..


That's not the same. That's "thank heaven" or "luckily"·


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

Caramba, podría ser.


----------



## Ballenero

¡Por todos los santos!


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

JKL2008 said:


> Yo diría que un simple* ¡Por favor!* puede servir



Esta es una de las que más me gustan...




tecnick said:


> Aunque generalmente se traduzca "Por el amor de Dios", si Pete's se refiere a St Peter = San Pedro, no podría ser también:  "Por San Pedro!"    ?




No... It doesn't work, because it is not an Spanish expression.

None of the ones with 'San Pedro' work. They are not idiomatic - at least, in Spain.

Instead, you could just say 'Dios' (we use 'Dios' in a lot of expressions);

'¡Por Dios (bendito)...!'


Others:

'¡Dios bendito...!'
'¡Madre de Dios...!'
'¡Cielo santo...!'

- ¡Caray...!
- ¡Mi madre...! / ¡Madre mía...!
- ¡Leche(s)...! - ¡Qué leche(s)!
- ¡Jo...!  /  ¡Joé...!
- ¡La virgen...!

(*) Vulgares:

- ¡Huevos...! - ¡Qué huevos...!
- ¡Joder...!
- ¡Cojones...!


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

En la frase original no veo alusión alguna a la religión o los genitales.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

'San Pedro' es un Santo... Así que yo sí veo alusión a la religión.

Por lo de los genitales... No, hombre... Eso es porque nos gusta a nosotros, a los españoles, eso... 

Es que en España se habla así mucho... (¡Ave María purísima, sin pecado concebida...!) Amén.


----------



## fenixpollo

Cerros, estoy de acuerdo con Edgar en que tus sugerencias vulgares no vienen al tema, porque la frase original no es vulgar. 

Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la expresión es cien por ciento religiosa. Pienso que *por el amor de Dios* es un equivalente muy cercano.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Es cierto que son más vulgares que la expresión inglesa, pero esta puede tener en algunos contextos, cuando se pronuncia enfáticamente, un sentido de 'expletive' que se acerca mucho a nuestro uso de las interjecciones vulgares ('¡coño...!', '¡huevos!', etc).

En español, en lenguaje informal, usamos los vulgarismos prácticamente como si fueran coloquialismos... En esos usos, solamente tienen sentido interjectivo, de exclamación. En esos contextos, pierden el sentido 'vulgar' que pueden parecerle tener a los no nativos, o a los hablantes de Latinoamérica, en algunos casos. Y también a los nativos que no suelen hablar de esa forma informal...

Nosotros, simplemente, no les damos importancia al decirlos... Y, de hecho, es que no suenan como vulgarismos al oído... Simplemente como una exclamativa enfática... Prácticamente como '¡Leche...!' o '¡Caramba...!' podían sonar en los '50 (del siglo XX...).


----------



## elanglojicano

A  friend of mine says ¡_Por vida del Chápiro! _


----------

